# Knock/Detonation Sensor on KA24E?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Can someone confirm whether the KA24E engines have any kind of knock/detonation sensor on them? I didn't think they did but rockauto.com lists it as an available part for my truck even when i select 2.4L KA24E.

Thanks!


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im not to certain, but i believe there is a knock sensor in the KA24E, thats the same motor as mine, and i work in a garage, and my boss had mentioned something about it, but im not quite certain if i heard right


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24E motor definitely does use a knock sensor. It's located under the intake manifold; really tough to get to.


----------

